# Energomash Rocket Facility



## mookster (Jan 6, 2012)

'Live' Russian Pyestock > Our Pyestock

http://lana-sator.livejournal.com/160176.html

http://news.yahoo.com/russian-officials-rattled-breach-rocket-plant-173441998.html


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mookster brush up on your ruski


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, what a great coup and superb infiltration. Kudos to Lana.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe I could pursuade Tommo to detour whilst we stay in Chernobyl!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't seem to be able to access the blog


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 6, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Don't seem to be able to access the blog


I couldn't at first either, NC. A notice came up to say that I'm not allowed because I'm in the wrong country and a thoroughly bad person...or words to that effect!  But I tried again and got in.


----------

